# throttle/accelerator cable/wire



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

How's everyone? 95 sentra GXE, 197k miles. Need to replace accelerator cable and was just emailed by courtesy nissan that it was no longer available. Looked for it as partstrain and rockauto as well. No luck. Anyone have other places to look for aside an auto yard?

My throttle was sticking the other week. The end of the cable at the adjusting nuts, the threads are ruined for some reason. The screw was moving towards the throttle drum along with the rubber cover and was getting stuck. I cut off the rubber protector and GI wired the screw on as a temp solution.

Does the SR20 have the same or interchangeable cable? Or actually, any other cable could be used?

Thanks!!


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

that's odd that they don't have that cable anymore. the next thing i can think of is the cruise control cable. maybe you can find some in the yard that is fairly decent shape. i'd try other nissan dealers as well. someone might have some old stock lying around.


----------



## Jopet (Aug 10, 2009)

Hello. I didn't want to post it until I got the part. They searched their database and did find that some dealers have it. They wanted to be sure it was not an error. But i did get the cable. 

I guess when these are gone the salvage yard is the next option.
Thanks


----------

